# Battlefield 3 Laggt



## Zniper181 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute 
ich komme gleich zum thema. hab alles so hoch gestellt wie es geht weil ich denke mal das mein pc das schaft .
ich habe den singleplayer gespielt und alles lief top und ich war begeistert. plötzlich fängt es an an stellen zu laggen wo nich mal viel passiert ( z.B. ich laufe mit meinem team durch eine gasse also keine balerei oder so) und dann läuft es einfach flüssig weiter. dazu muss ich sagen das habe ich bei mehreren spielen bemerkt auch wenn die grafik etwas runtergeschraubt ist. also es laggt und dann läuft es weiter. Stimmt was mit meinem pc nicht oder mit einem bestimmten teil ?

CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor 3.20 GHz

Graka: ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series

Ram: 4GB

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit


----------



## McMarius11 (31. Oktober 2011)

habe das gleiche problem single und coop ruckelfrei multiplayer stockt es und freezt alles!

AMD Phenom X4 955

ATI 5870 900Mhz

4GB

Win7 64bit


----------



## shooot3r (31. Oktober 2011)

habt ihr den neusten treiber schon drauf für die graka?


mfg


----------



## tavrosffm (31. Oktober 2011)

punkbuster updates gemacht?
und vielleicht z.z. nur auf deutschen servern spielen.
einfach im serverbrowser nach german filtern und vielleicht nicht unbedingt gleich auf 64er server gehen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (31. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es nur im Multiplayer laggt, dann hat es nichts mit der Hardware zu tun.
Entweder ist eure Internetverbindung zu schwach(???) oder es laufen im Hintergrund irgendwelche Updates, Internet Security etc.,
die das Internet "ausbremsen", dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch schon mal bei einem Mulitplayer


----------



## McMarius11 (31. Oktober 2011)

bei mir ruckelt kein game außer BF3 im multiplayer es läuft alles flüssig und ich steige in das flugzeug stock stock stock stock tot weil ich mein flugzeug nich steuern kann weil es so massiv stockt

bei mir brauchst BF3 1,5GB arbeitsspeicher und bei euch?

ich habe alles auf den neusten stand ATI Catalyst preview 3 kam am 18.10 raus


----------



## chbdiablo (31. Oktober 2011)

In den Grafikeinstellungen nicht alles auf Ultra stellen, HBAO aus, Anti-Aliasing runterstellen oder aus. Mit einer 5870 geht viel, aber nicht alles.


----------



## McMarius11 (31. Oktober 2011)

ich habe alles auf low gestellt es stockt trotzdem, es ist ein arbeitsspeicher problem da bin ich mir sicher!


----------



## RafaelloRM (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Lösung für die "Ruckler" gefunden. Und zwar müsst ihr im BIOS die Funktion * HyperThreading* auf Disabled setzten.
Das ist die Funktion, welche aus 4 Kernen 8 macht (die anderen simuliert).


----------



## McMarius11 (31. Oktober 2011)

HyperThreading gibt es bei meinen bios nicht, ich habe kein intel
ich habe asrock 770 extreme 3


----------



## McMarius11 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe ein fix gefunden und er geht  endlich YUHU hier für euch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim ersten Bild einfach Windowstaste+R gleichzeitig drücken!
Beim zweiten Bild einfach auf Erweiterte Optionen dücken!
Beim driten Bild einfach die maximalen Kerne auswählen die ihr zu verfügung habt!

VIEL SPAß!!! wenn ihr die lösung jemand anderen gebt sagt die lösung kommt von McMarius11!


----------



## tavrosffm (1. November 2011)

mal grundsätlich schauen ob im bios die ganzen stromsparmodi im bios abgestellt sind.
cool and quiet bei amd e i s t  oder spped step bei intel.
die ganzen c1e einstellungen im bios deaktivieren und das ganze wake on gedöns (wenn nicht gebraucht) mal ausmachen.
einfach mal nachschauen welche funktionen da im welchen bios was tun.
google oder das motherboard handbuch sollten da weiterhelfen. 
in windows kann bzw sollte man eventell auch den rechner auf höchstleistung stellen.
systemsteuerung >hardware und sound>energiesparfunktionen


----------



## theNDY (2. November 2011)

Habe schon jegliche Variation versucht, es liegt zu 1000% nicht an der Internetleitung oder daran, das irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund laufen. Das Problem liegt einzig und allein auf Seiten von EA...


----------



## RafaelloRM (2. November 2011)

also ich denke, dass deine grafikkarte deutlich zu schwach ist. 2 x 5870 würden reichen für alles ultra, 1 ist zu wenig!

Ich habe 2 GTX 480 OC. Bereits eine GTX 480 ist deutlich schneller als deine (siehe Link unten). Habe BF3 auch mit einer GTX 480 OC!ausprobiert, kann bei einer Auflösung von 1980x1080 höhstens mit HOCH Einstellungen flüssig spielen. Ultra geht bei mit erst flüssig mit 2 x GTX480 im SLI. Hier hast du auch einen Vergleich:
http://www.madshrimps.be/vbulletin/...-5870-benchmarks-chiphell-spills-beans-71048/

PS: Auserdem könntest du auch ein bischen zu wenig RAM haben  Bei mir werden die Speicher mit 3,6 GB beansprucht/geladen wenn ich BF3 Spiele (Habe 6GB Windows 7 64BIT)


----------



## phily (2. November 2011)

offtopic, aber kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich in den steuerungsoptionen die taste für die commorose ändern kann?oder geht sowas vielleicht mit einer ini. datei?


----------



## Mentor501 (5. November 2011)

RafaelloRM schrieb:


> also ich denke, dass deine grafikkarte deutlich zu schwach ist. 2 x 5870 würden reichen für alles ultra, 1 ist zu wenig!
> 
> Ich habe 2 GTX 480 OC. Bereits eine GTX 480 ist deutlich schneller als deine (siehe Link unten). Habe BF3 auch mit einer GTX 480 OC!ausprobiert, kann bei einer Auflösung von 1980x1080 höhstens mit HOCH Einstellungen flüssig spielen. Ultra geht bei mit erst flüssig mit 2 x GTX480 im SLI. Hier hast du auch einen Vergleich:
> Geforce GTX 480 vs Radeon HD 5870 Benchmarks - Chiphell spills the beans? - Madshrimps Forum Madness
> ...



Das ist Unsinn, selbst mit meiner HD5850 habe ich noch 29 fps minimum und über 60 max. Battlefield 3 ist erstaunlicherweise sehr genügsam.


----------



## XxVfbxX (14. Januar 2012)

Vielen vielen dank, hat meinem Kumpel und mir sehr geholfen, können endlich wieder bf3 in vollen Zügen genießen, Danke!!
Waren schon am verzweifeln!!


Mfg XxVfbxX


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. Januar 2012)

Ab einer GTX 560 Ti/ HD 9950 (=HD5870) ist BF3 auf max. Details in FullHD knapp noch flüssig spielbar.


----------



## janeks92 (23. Februar 2012)

Hey leute ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll=( im multiplayer läuft es eig. die ganze zeit flüßig aber ab und zu ruckelt es und der sound bleibt weg aber nach ner kurzen zeit läuft es wieder flüßig. Man kann so spielen dennoch würde ich gern auf die ruckler verzichten ich habe schon einiges ausprobiert jedoch ohne erfolg!!!
Bitte hilft mir


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Sind Grafikkarten-,Board- und Soundtreiber alle aktuell? Wenn nicht, bitte auf der Seite vom jeweiligen Hersteller runterladen und installieren.
Was hast du überhaupt für Hardware???


----------



## janeks92 (23. Februar 2012)

Graka: 460 gtx gs
Cpu: AMD phenom(tm) II X4 955 processor 3.20 GHz
Ram : 8 GB
windows 7 64 bit

grafikartentreiber ist der aktuellste board und sound treiber müsste ich schauen, meinst du
es könnte daran liegen?


----------



## janeks92 (23. Februar 2012)

Graka: 460gtx gs ( aktueller treiber 295.73)
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor 3.20 GHz
RAM: 8 GB
windows 7 64 bit 
board und soundtreiber muss ich gucken ob die aktuell sind aber daran kann es doch
eigentlich nicht liegen oder?
die ruckler kommen immer unterschiedlich mal ruckelt es nur 2 mal 
in der ganzen runde mal alle 2 min.


----------



## Zocker15xD (23. Februar 2012)

Installiere bitte mal, nur um sicherzugehen, die neusten Chipsatz+Sooundtreiber. Danach sehen wir weiter.


----------



## janeks92 (24. Februar 2012)

Leider läuft es immer noch nicht =(


----------



## janeks92 (24. Februar 2012)

Anfangs kann ich immer gut spielen da ruckelt es kein bisschen so nach ca15 min fängt das
immer an.


----------



## DieTerPeTroy (22. März 2012)

Bei mir isses genau dasselbe
nach ca.10-15 min fängt es alle 5 min an für 2-3 sekunden stehen zubleiben, sodass ein spielen kaum mehr möglich is
dabei fängt es in den ersten Minuten richtig schön flüssig an..
Muss wohl nen programmier fehler seitens Dice sein.
Selbst der Befehl "RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1" bringt nur ein paar Minuten extra spielzeit

System:
Quadcore Q6600 @ 2,4GHz
GTX 275 (leicht übertaktet)
3GB Ram
Win 7 64bit

Leicht schwach,aber Singleplayer lief damit auch auf High ohne Probleme^^


----------



## bluefroc (14. April 2012)

Mein BF3 laggt erst nach 5 min im mutiplayer und im singleplayer standbild zu standbild kurzzeitig gehts dann wieder und dann fängts wieder an, starke fps schwankungen von 60 auf 23 immer und immer wieder auch wenn überhaupt nix passiert spieleranzahl des servers tut auch nix zur sache auf sowie auf deutschen oder ausländischen servern... macht es unspielbar :/ bitte um hilfe die fps drops los zu werden

Aktuellste treiber sind auch am start

Hardware:
AMD irwas 6x 3,3 GhZ
HD Readeon 6870 1gb DDR5
4GB RAM DDR3


----------



## dmwDragon (15. April 2012)

Wie sieht es denn mit den Temperatur der CPU im Spiel bei euch aus ?? da ich dieses Problem auch hatte meine Temp ging im Multiplayer nach 10-15 min auf 70°C und ruckelte dann wie Sau  und mit nem neuen Kühler ging dann die Temp auf 55 -60 °C zurück und das Ruckeln hörte auf 

hier ein Programm zum auslesen der Temperatur euer CPU CoreTemp


----------



## mistkerle (15. April 2012)

Hab genau die selben probleme.
bei mir ist nur der witz, dass ich vorher ne radeon 5770 hatte und einigermassen auf hohen einstellungen zocken konnte und dann auf eine geforce gtx560 ti gewechselt habe und seit dem her ist das game unspielbar. games wie crysis 2 auf ultra einstellungen mit dx 11 laufen ohne probleme, selbst gta 4 läuft ohne probleme!(stellt euch das mal vor!).
bei battlefield 3 kann ich so 5 minuten zocken, dann fängt der rucklige ärger schon an.
hardware ist total in ordnung! auch die internetverbindung und alles läuft perfekt. habe das game neu installiert, hat nix gebracht. 

intel core 2 quad q6600@ 2.40 ghz
geforce gtx560 ti
4 gb ram


----------



## Zocker15xD (15. April 2012)

mistkerle schrieb:


> Hab genau die selben probleme.
> bei mir ist nur der witz, dass ich vorher ne radeon 5770 hatte und einigermassen auf hohen einstellungen zocken konnte und dann auf eine geforce gtx560 ti gewechselt habe und seit dem her ist das game unspielbar. games wie crysis 2 auf ultra einstellungen mit dx 11 laufen ohne probleme, selbst gta 4 läuft ohne probleme!(stellt euch das mal vor!).
> bei battlefield 3 kann ich so 5 minuten zocken, dann fängt der rucklige ärger schon an.
> hardware ist total in ordnung! auch die internetverbindung und alles läuft perfekt. habe das game neu installiert, hat nix gebracht.
> ...


 
Alle Treiber aktuell?


----------



## Marcus-Scheferling (15. April 2012)

War bei mir heute dasselbe Problem. Ping von 20 und trotzdem laggi.


----------



## mistkerle (16. April 2012)

Zocker15xD schrieb:


> Alle Treiber aktuell?


 
ja alle treiber topaktuell

kann auch am patch vor knapp 2 wochen liegen. bei vielen treten die selben probleme auf, obwohl sie viel bessere hardware haben!
wie schon gesagt, alle anderen games laufen tadellos, selbst wenn die fiese hardwarefresser sind!


----------



## tapferertoaser (16. April 2012)

Hi Leute habe seit kurzem dass selbe Prob hatte vorher auf high bei 1920x1080 im MP 60 FPS auf einmal waren es nur noch knapp 30
habe catalyst 12.3 und das cap profil alle anderen treiber auch neu, temps normal
mein system :
Intel core i7 870 @ 3,4Ghz
8192 mb ram
ati radeon hd 5970 ( daher das cap... ich frage mich aber wie mann eig das cap so richtig installieren muss... ich meine ist das wie beim nornmalen treiber oder muss mann das cap jedesmal drüber installieren... )
hintergrundprogramme waren aus, kaspersky ist im spiele modus....
selbst auf low nur knapp 60 Fps
es dürfte auch nicht an dem patch liegen


----------



## shotgunfredi (17. April 2012)

BF3 kann serverseitig auch oft laggen wenn die Betreiber massig Admintools mit 100 Regeln laufen lassen!
zb: hab am eigenem Server: Sumodrivers das Admintool ProconRulez drauf mit 28 Regeln damit niemand mit dem NAdelauncher oder RPG spammen kann!dh man wird mit dem Tode bestraft wenn man mit genannten Waffen killt!
Ich hab mal als Versuch ALLE WAFFEN UND FAHRZEUGE in die Rulelist genommen und hatte einen Pinganstieg um fast 50!!!


----------



## tapferertoaser (18. April 2012)

tapferertoaser schrieb:


> Hi Leute habe seit kurzem dass selbe Prob hatte vorher auf high bei 1920x1080 im MP 60 FPS auf einmal waren es nur noch knapp 30
> habe catalyst 12.3 und das cap profil alle anderen treiber auch neu, temps normal
> mein system :
> Intel core i7 870 @ 3,4Ghz
> ...


 
Ok das Problem hat sich erledigt es lag am "fix" von McMarius11 der hatt bei mir nur alles langsamer gemacht und nichts gebracht nehmt dies auf gar keinen Fall


----------



## TIEbreaker (19. April 2012)

Mir tuts immer wieder im Herzen weh wenn ich lese, dass die heutige Gamergeneration anscheinend Lags nicht mehr von Ruckeln unterscheiden kann


----------



## BrezZZz (19. April 2012)

Jaja Battlefield 3 =D 
Ich hatte bis vor 2 tagen noch eine 6970 (OC) mit der ich annähernd Ultra spielen konnte 
aber BF3 mag keine Graka OC... ich hab hin und her probiert.. entweder lief es bescheiden oder ich bin
gar ganz rausgeflogen. Andere Spiele intressiert das OC nicht und läuft auch super nur bei BF3 kommts
bei mir zumindest ständig zu Probs.
Ram hatte ich noch vor 3 Monaten nur 4 GB, die sind aber Je nach Karte wirklich knapp bemessen!
jetzt hab ich 8 GB und in BF3 hab ich ne auslastung von 5-7 GB

Die Leute die alles auf Ultra hauen obwohl die Karte das nich zulässt verstehe ich nicht!
Ich hab das auch Probiert und lauf dann auf Caspian Border mit 40-60 Frames rum aber 
dann stehen 4-5 leute da, ein Tank explodiert und zack hat ma nur 15-20 Frames und hat null
chancen zu reagieren.

Was ich machen würde wenns so derbe ruckelt
- Temp überwachung CPU, GPU
- Auslastung checken Ram, CPU
- Hintergrund Programme vernichten
- jegliche OC runter nehmen

gruß

mein Sys:
X6 1100T @ 4 Ghz
8 GB 1640 Mhz
7970 Sapphire


----------



## mistkerle (19. April 2012)

man ist echt nervig wenn ich sehe wie battlefield 3 nach ner kurzen zeit deftig ruckelt (und ja es ruckelt) und andere games tadellos funktionieren 
hab mir noch the witcher 2 geholt enhanced edition draufgeknallt,siehe da, das geilste rollenspiel allerzeiten von der grafik und performance her, auf allerhöchsten grafikeinstellungen! meine geforce gtx 560ti ist überhaupt nicht overclocked! hab sogar die green edition und bin mit dem baby voll zufrieden aber wieso muss battlefield 3 ruckeln? ich hatte sogar mit meiner 5770 ne menge spass selbst auf hohen einstellungen!


----------



## tapferertoaser (21. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das ausser mir einer hat aber ich habe im Mp auf auto einstellung und 1920x1080 durgehend 60 FPS  aber auf denn B2K maps meist nur 40 - 50 FPS das nervt echt tierisch gibt es da nen fix oder so ?


----------



## BrezZZz (22. April 2012)

Ne is tatsache so das die B2K die Frames runter ziehen


----------



## GamerMaus (24. April 2012)

das liegt leider wirklich an B2K, ist bei mir auch so...


----------



## SkunkOn (2. Oktober 2012)

hmmm...ich weis nicht ob ich hier noch ne Antwort bekomme...also bei mir laggt/ruckelt (ich bin einer von denen die das nicht 100% unterscheiden können) BF3 im Multiplayer. Treiber sind aktuell. SP läuft ruckelfrei. Das witzige ist ich habe in der Anfangszeit mit den aktuellen Einstellungen mehrere Runden auf verschiedenen Servern völlig ruckel- / lagfrei gespielt.  Seit neuestem hackelt es halt und mach den MP unspielbar. (niedrigste Grafikeinstellungen - gleiche Situation) Das mit den 4 Kernen anschalten habe ich probiert das nutzt nichts.

Interessanterweise tritt das ruckeln/laggen immer dann auf wenn andere (vornehmlich gegnerische) Spieler in der Nähe sind. -> Ich laufe (alles gut)...es ruckelt (aha! Gegner)...noch zwei drei Bilder....tot...völliges gehackel bei der Verfolgerkamera und beim Aufbau des Menues. Mein Ping ist immer so bei 30. Und die Leituns sollte eigentlich auch ausreichen (jedenfalls für alle anderen Spiele)

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!!
Greetz


----------



## Kensen (5. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, hab das gleiche Problem, es laggt leider nicht es ruckelt massiv, es ist unspielbar geworden im Multiplayer,

Meine Hardware, Asus S56cm (laptop) Intel core i5 (1,7GH/z) 8 GB RAM, nVidia geforce 635m, Windows 8...

Das Problem ist aber erst später aufgetaucht nach dem Addon End Game, vorher liefs einiger massen bescheiden, ruckelte zwar aber war spielbar, jetzt ist es einfach nur noch unspielbar, es ruckelt, die gegnerischen Spieler sieht man meistens garnicht mehr, auch in der Killcam braucht die Darstellung ein wenig, manchmal werden die da auch nicht dargestellt... 

Ich kenn mich ja ein wenig mit PC´s aus, hab derzeit (wieder) die aktuellesten Treiber drauf, zeitweise hatte ich auch die älteren nochmal installiert um zu gucken ob es daran liegt, habe Windows 8 Dienste/Apps etc sogar deaktiviert/deinstalliert gerade diese, die i-net brauchen, Kompatibilitätsmodus auf Win7 geschaltet, alle nur erdenklichen Treiber einstellungen und ingame Einstellungen vorgenommen aber es will nicht aufhören... Es läuft kein Win dienst den ich nicht brauche, WLan verwende ich auch nicht, ehternet kabel only! hab meine Grakka auch übertaktet und ausprobiert ob es vielleicht so flüßiger läuft da geht einfach garnichts mehr das spiel ist unspielbar geworden.

Leider kann ich mir keine neue Hardware leisten und diese massiven Probleme sind wie gesagt erst nach dem Addon gekommen... also woran liegt es? 

gruß!


----------



## Gast20180705 (5. Juli 2013)

Staub im Lüfter bzw. Hitzeproblem?

Habe bei mir BF3 mit 1366 x 768 sowie Texturen auf High und Mesh auf Ultra (I5 2410M, GT540M, 4B Ram, Win 7). Alle anderen Einstellungen sind auf low bzw deaktiviert.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine User.cfg mit folgenden Parametern angelegt:

WorldRender.SpotLightShadowmapResolution 256
RenderDevice.TrippleBufferingEnable 0
Render.DrawFps 1
RenderDevice.ForceRenderAheadLimit 1
WorldRender.FxaaEnable 0
WorldRender.DxDeferredCsPathEnable 0
RenderDevice.Dx11Enable 1
Render.PerfOverlayEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
WorldRender.TransparencyShadowmapsEnable 0
WorldRender.MotionBlurEnable 0
PostProcess.DynamicAOEnable 0
RenderDevice.VSyncEnable 0
gameTime.MaxVariableFps 55

Und es läuft ordentlich. Teilweise sind 10-15 Fps mehr drin, habe aber um vorsorgend zu schonen die Bildrate auf 55 begrenzt. Aber ich habe auch festgestellt, dass in der Zeit als CQ eingeführt wurde, die Performance schlechter wurde und auch einige andere dies bemerkten.

Edit: hat ich bei dir überlesen: Ich denke dein Prozessor wird zu schwach sein und leidet grad an der "Hitze" durch den Sommer und evtl Staub im Lüfter


----------

